# Stock rating sentiment feature



## Joe Blow (10 July 2018)

Good evening everyone.

Some of you may have noticed that stock threads have contained a five star rating system for a little while now.

For the last month or so I have been testing a system where ASF members can rate a stock from Very Bullish (5 stars) to Very Bearish (1 star). To successfully rate a stock you also need to leave a short (or long if you prefer) review explaining why you are bullish/bearish/neutral on that particular stock and that review, once submitted, is then posted in that thread.

After a period of time, ratings (but not reviews) are removed so that the sentiment ratings of a stock remain relatively fresh. At the moment, I have this time period set to three months but it can be changed if required.

All stock threads that have been rated will appear listed from highest rating to lowest rating here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/index.php?ratings/sorted

All previous ratings that people may have left have now been removed and I would like everyone to now formally test this functionality to see if it works the way it is supposed to and ultimately to see if this sentiment rating system is a useful feature. When I say "test", please only give ratings and reviews that you would ordinarily as I want the sentiment rating to reflect actual sentiment from the very beginning. However, this feature will only work as intended if people give a variety of ratings and rate stocks they are bearish on as well as bullish.

To rate a stock, simply click on the star rating of your choice at the top of each page of a stock thread, as illustrated below. Hovering over the stars will let you know what rating that star represents.




If anyone has any questions or comments about this feature, please post them in this thread. Otherwise, just go ahead and start rating some stocks and let's see if this new feature works.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2018)

One thing I have noticed is don’t write your reply then try to click on sentiment
You need to click on sentiment then fill in your reply in that box then post it up


----------



## galumay (10 July 2018)

I noticed it, I dont like it, and I cant tell you why. Sorry!


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2018)

galumay said:


> I noticed it, I dont like it, and I cant tell you why. Sorry!




An opinion 
Without an opinion


----------



## noirua (11 July 2018)

galumay said:


> I noticed it, I dont like it, and I cant tell you why. Sorry!



I noticed it, I DO like it, and it should encourage more posts on shares - much needed.


----------

